# 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*1.8 T KIT CAR MONSTER VIDEOS NOW ADDED*

For your eyes only.
This is my Aeon GT3 Spyder Kit Car.
I have put a few piccys up before unfinished NOW this is the finished thing.
**just a few bit left to tidy in the engine bay**
1.8T AGU Engine (lots done)
GT3071R & PWR Chargecooling
MID ENGINE LAYOUT
3 SEAT 'same as mclaren F1'
FIBREGLASS BODY
SPACEFRAME CHASSIS
WEIGHT 724 KGS
POWER 430 BHP
TORQUE 305 FT/LBS
Thats 600 BHP/TON !!!!
STANE ALONE MANAGMENT
TRACTION CONTROL
LAUNCH CONTROL
TWO STAGE BOOST CONTROL (300 BHP OR 430 BHP)
And i built the whole thing myself Came in Kit form (kindda)

























Hope you like........
THIS IS HOW IT CAME....................









Scooby Manchester England........
_Modified by scooby8272 at 9:41 AM 4-9-2008_

_Modified by scooby8272 at 3:20 PM 1-5-2009_


_Modified by scooby8272 at 3:21 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

So hot right now.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

Where is Jim Jones?


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats Awesome!!!


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

omg....dude....


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (BlancoNino)*

awesome, I asked around if anyone had done a kit car with this motor and no one knew of one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE ([email protected])*

OMG that sheet is on point!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

wow so jealous, btw nice toyo tires







how does she handle? I bet its a blast to drive. Could we build one in the states and be able to drive it on the street?


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

beautiful car.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

That is sweet!!!!!!! looks great! Have fun


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

I dont see why not.
The company who makes the kit can build one for you. I guess you could have it done fully here and then ship over and run like a UK car.
That would be fun
http://www.aeonsportscars.co.uk


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

How come your headlights look so much cooler than the ones in that website?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_How come your headlights look so much cooler than the ones in that website?

they look like mini headlights
btw i would like to build it, wouldnt want a turnkey system.. . Just send me all the parts in a bag ill figure the rest out.


----------



## TeamRmac (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

this thread has me on hard like a lumber yard.


----------



## 1.8jb (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (TeamRmac)*

Love to see a video of this thing in action!!!


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

sweet jesus mary and joseph... 
what are the plans for this beast? I mean, besides embarrassing Ferraris, Porsches, Vipers, Lambos, Vettes.. 
edit: what's with the asymmetrical taillights? 


_Modified by derekste at 12:30 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## TeamRmac (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_sweet jesus mary and joseph... 
what are the plans for this beast? I mean, besides embarrassing Ferraris, Porsches, Vipers, Lambos, Vettes.. 

f*ck it looks like he would be in the R6 R1 embarrassing ranges..


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (TeamRmac)*

Thats for sure.....lol


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (TeamRmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamRmac* »_this thread has me on hard like a lumber yard. 

X2


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (brookrock)*

awesome build and setup,keep it cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Crazy English people.








How's the ride?


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (SlowGolf1)*

Drooooool


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
they look like mini headlights


that's because they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

nice badge


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

So sick man, i would have done two things different tho, i would have made the inlet on the turbo either a lighter bend in the pipe or would have made it straight piping to filter or a shallow filter. As well i would have made a different tip for the wastegate dump, but everything is perfect man, so nice


----------



## belgepunk (Oct 6, 2007)

that is sick. what's the power to weight ratio?


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

sick build... take some vids!


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (TeamRmac)*

Mad props man wish I had the patients for something like that... I’m all about instant gratification. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TeamRmac* »_
f*ck it looks like he would be in the R6 R1 embarrassing ranges.. 

There are a lot of 1.8t's on here that are in the R6 distroying range


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_For your eyes only.
WEIGHT 724 KGS
POWER 430 BHP
TORQUE 305 FT/LBS
Thats 600 BHP/TON !!!!


damn thats amazing


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

congrats on the finish, looks sweeet


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

I am in awe.... That's great man! Does that kit have a specific requirement for engines? Did it have pre-made mounts for V-dub motors? I am glad it has a 1.8T.... It's a great choice and can output some serious power as you are already discovering. I love the car's side profile and rear end. Not so sure about the front though.... But that's just my opinion. It must be nice to access the turbo out in the open. But then again, much harder to access the oil filter and housing or alternator! 
are you running dry sump in that beast? And is that water/air cooling for charge air?


_Modified by zeusenergy at 2:19 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
are you running dry sump in that beast? And is that water/air cooling for charge air?
_Modified by zeusenergy at 2:19 PM 4-9-2008_

It's running a UK spec touring race car wet sump.
Yes it is water/air - its a pwr barrell unit rated for 600 bhp


----------



## a4speed (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

dude, that is way sick, especially since u built it yourself! what does 724 KGS converted into pounds?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXGti2006Xx* »_So sick man, i would have done two things different tho, i would have made the inlet on the turbo either a lighter bend in the pipe or would have made it straight piping to filter or a shallow filter. As well i would have made a different tip for the wastegate dump, but everything is perfect man, so nice


The inlet is 4" so it sucks ok.....
The exit on the wastegate is a temp fitment - i need to re plumb it and sort out the exit.....

cheers


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
edit: what's with the asymmetrical taillights? 

_Modified by derekste at 12:30 PM 4-9-2008_

One rear foglight and one backup light, like the Euro New Beetles have. Oh and like mine has!








Except on the other side because it's a British car.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (scooby8272)*









Nice
Why are the tail lights all different colors.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (XClayX)*

awesome awesome build man.
cheers


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Where is Jim Jones?

BALLLLLLLLLLIN!!!!!!


----------



## belgepunk (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_








Nice
Why are the tail lights all different colors.

rear fog


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (a4speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4speed* »_dude, that is way sick, especially since u built it yourself! what does 724 KGS converted into pounds?

KG to LB is x 2.2








1592.8 LBS


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

lol my girl loves the car, she said ooo how fun! go get us one lol


----------



## AlpineStarz067 (Nov 25, 2007)

if only our cars had easy turbo access like that...


----------



## Dico1523 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

damn thats a beast!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (Dico1523)*

i like it....


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (a4speed)*

That $hit is Fu(king dope


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (a4speed)*

how much money do you have into that thing all said and done?


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

mind posting total cost?


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*

wow, that is whats up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (a4speed)*

hot


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (Gberg888GLI)*

Well if the turn key one is 19k "Pounds" Then it's about 38,000 dollars to buy out right. Roughly


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_Well if the turn key one is 19k "Pounds" Then it's about 38,000 dollars to buy out right. Roughly


Yeah thats about right for a standard set up........














Mines totals at around £27500 Best part of $50000
Its is well worth the money.....it will eat a supercar costing 4 times the value........


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_

Yeah thats about right for a standard set up........














Mines totals at around £27500 Best part of $50000
Its is well worth the money.....it will eat a supercar costing 4 times the value........
















Definitely worth the dough! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I get the money, I'll be throwing this together using my gti as a parts car:








+
1.8t
= fun


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (20aeman)*

Thats nice man


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
Definitely worth the dough! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I get the money, I'll be throwing this together using my gti as a parts car:








+
1.8t
= fun









isn't that what James Dean died in?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (jc_bb)*









Very nice but is that an SSAutochrome ebay manifold I see!?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yes but it has been heavily modified to increase the strengh.( its peforming well)
It has been used due to space and also with the short length it lowers the torque which is what i need with car being so light. If i used a full race manifold or something similar i would have as much torque as BHP and thats not what i need with a car that weighs 724KGS......
In all fairness i think people are a bit hard on it. With a few mods i have increased the strengh of the weak points which only cost a small amount of money.
It's been running well now for a good few miles. The car makes FULL boost by 3400 RPM and hold solid all the way to 7800 RPM with no drop off or spikes.......
The proofs are in the results......
And if it breaks in a few thousand miles it will cost sod all to change and only take half an hour.........
I dont want to get into an argument over how bad this thing is....It works and the car is like a bullet so i am happy......


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

What about video clips?


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

very nice. lets see some video of that thing, and hear what it sounds like going down the road....


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (chisai88)*

I will post some clips in a few days...........
It will be worth the wait......


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (TeamRmac)*

its *******s like you that make normal guys like me look like nothing when i order parts from 034 now








i remember i thought i was cool 'cause i was the first 'walk-in' customer... bought a stage1c








their still nice to me tho, i toured the new shop a few weeks ago, cool stuff, pretty busy now.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Wow. I'm Jealous!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (a4speed)*

holy hell, that is one insane build i'll tell you what haha...good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

Hey, awesome job- super performance potential.
I have to ask though- it looks like the wastegate dump tube is tie wrapped to the fuel line.


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
I have to ask though- it looks like the wastegate dump tube is tie wrapped to the fuel line.

The only lines I see tie wrapped to it are the PCV hoses.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (veedubwolfsburg)*

we're not worthy! we're not worthy!
insane! wow!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Looks similar shape to the Shelsley T2 which runs 1.8T motor.
nice build.
724kg is 1592lb


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Hey, awesome job- super performance potential.
I have to ask though- it looks like the wastegate dump tube is tie wrapped to the fuel line.


come on the fuel lines are on the other side of the engine........
Inlet back
exhaust front.......

lol


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

you know... I heard those "getaway from Stockholm" videos sold quite well.
How's a "getaway from Manchester, _Staring Scooby_" edition sound?








you mentioned torque, how's the suspension on that thing, does it get tail happy?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_

come on the fuel lines are on the other side of the engine........
Inlet back
exhaust front.......

lol

but instead you have a cable tie from the dump tube (corrugated) to the oil breather pipes then......... so it looks at least
so it looks in the picture.
(not bashing btw)


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (badger5)*

as previously mentioned...... videoZ!!


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
but instead you have a cable tie from the dump tube (corrugated) to the oil breather pipes then......... so it looks at least
so it looks in the picture.
(not bashing btw)

as i said above the wastegate outlet was just a temp measure, it will not be staying like that....Its just in mock up stage for the picture.....








hows it going Bill ......


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

everything about this is amazing, i want one so bad, i may actually do this for my next car, but a little different. What are there for safety measures for yourself? I mean harnesses and thats it? Theres nothing blocking you in front, i would be scared


----------



## Hestman1.8T (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

Very very nice. i see what your saying about the fullrace manifold. whats the point in putting a million ftlbs of torque on a 2 pound car lol i bet that thing scoots. I want to do something similar someday. GOOD JOB!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

This is just effin nutso man. You have taken everything I stand for in a car and put it all in one. 
Awesome








Oh, and I can't wait to see the vids!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (loxxrider)*

beautiful







. is the whole drivtrain VAG? and how long would you say it took you to build it?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_beautiful







. is the whole drivtrain VAG? and how long would you say it took you to build it?

Gearbox is a six speed 4WD unit with the rear driventrain removed.
Its from a 2002 Audi S3 Quattro


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*








Sick








I bet alot of us are trying to figure out how to get one here stateside w/everything but the motor & some acc.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_







Sick








I bet alot of us are trying to figure out how to get one here stateside w/everything but the motor & some acc.









i know i am, but i dont know about emissions and taggin the vehicle


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (theswoleguy)*

in for drift and acceleration videos. don't disappoint us.








-travis


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

dude, that's a sweet looking whip. Drive it much?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
i know i am, but i dont know about emissions and taggin the vehicle


The car has to pass emission's here. It is set up below boost levels for drivabilty emissions and economy.
The car makes 0.06 C/O and 25 HC.........Virtually nothing below 3150 RPM
After that its a different story but here in the uk we are only tested at 2500 rpm.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_
as i said above the wastegate outlet was just a temp measure, it will not be staying like that....Its just in mock up stage for the picture.....








hows it going Bill ......

ibiza rebuild is going ok, but slow... as these things always do.. lol
new spec, faster car for this year.

your car looks sweet as..... muchos nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (badger5)*

Haha I actually had a dream I was driving this last night. 
Now you know your car is officially awesome!


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (a4speed)*

how does the n75 perform now that its controlled by a different ecu?


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (greek 1.8t)*

SICK!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (greek 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greek 1.8t* »_how does the n75 perform now that its controlled by a different ecu?

I am guessing it's not installed since I don't see one in the pics










_Modified by abawp at 10:50 AM 4-11-2008_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (abawp)*

I would sell Jen's Jetta behind her back for that thing.
Nawt kidding.
Cuuuuuuumazing!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (SAVwKO)*

And please for the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of all that breathes, call up Top Gear and let them do a bit on that thing. That episode could possibly rival pron for that half hour.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_And please for the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of all that breathes, call up Top Gear and let them do a bit on that thing. That episode could possibly rival pron for that half hour.

X2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

holy $hit i think i just found my new dream car!


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_And please for the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of all that breathes, call up Top Gear and let them do a bit on that thing. That episode could possibly rival pron for that half hour.

best idea I have heard in a long time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!!!!!!!


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_And please for the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of all that breathes, call up Top Gear and let them do a bit on that thing. That episode could possibly rival pron for that half hour.

and i absolutely agree with this.


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
I am guessing it's not installed since I don't see one in the pics









_Modified by abawp at 10:50 AM 4-11-2008_

Yes it's still there....the N75 works very well.
The car picks up boost @2800 rpm strong...makes full boost @ 3260 rpm and hold solid all the way to 7700rpm with no spikes or drop off's.....
I was going to change but it works that well i'm leaving alone....


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (SAVwKO)*

Thanks for the nice replys.....maybe i will give top gear a ring.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_Thanks for the nice replys.....maybe i will give top gear a ring.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

correction... you NEED to give them a call...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (kleckers69)*

how does it boost that early??


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (Gberg888GLI)*

Magic and wizardry.........LOL.............
Super short header, .63 housing. Serious short intake and boost pipes.
Result early boost ---less torque Just what you need with a 724 kgs car


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

how did you get the shift linkage to work?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (igotaprestent4u)*

cables from front to rear. using the 6 speed shifter unit form an s3...
Just longer cables


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

what the other thing under the turbo that looks like a linear actuator connected to what looks like the hand brake cables?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (greek 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greek 1.8t* »_what the other thing under the turbo that looks like a linear actuator connected to what looks like the hand brake cables?

You got it in one. Its an electric handbrake......


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*

nice. once power is cut it stays locked?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (greek 1.8t)*

Yep thats right.
Perminant switch for on. Ignition to turn off. whereever you leave it is where it stays....
It took a while to get right but it works great.....Saves loads on space and weight.


----------



## GmrTpuffI (Mar 6, 2008)

this is HOT, deff thinking of dumping shelby AC cobra kit for this one, around the same price but this has the super car look


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_Yep thats right.
Perminant switch for on. Ignition to turn off. whereever you leave it is where it stays....
It took a while to get right but it works great.....Saves loads on space and weight.

thats a bit scary what if that happens when driving?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (greek 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greek 1.8t* »_
thats a bit scary what if that happens when driving?


lol you stop


----------



## ravenwolf (May 30, 2003)

How do you think it would fair against an Aerial Atom?


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (ravenwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ravenwolf* »_How do you think it would fair against an Aerial Atom?

It would slaughter an Atom - supercharged one as well .......


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_
It would slaughter an Atom - supercharged one as well .......


----------



## ta1ent (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_










_Modified by scooby8272 at 9:41 AM 4-9-2008_

holy shiiiiiiit


----------



## BoostedGti04 (Jun 10, 2004)

Panties.


----------



## BLK01DUB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedGti04)*

nice **** dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BLK01DUB)*

videos?


----------



## CUDubbin07 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (CUDubbin07)*

Wow. Insane power-to-weight.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

Love the car.
One thing about the PWR intercooler install. Unless you have a pretty big restrictor on the return line the intercooler is not filling completely up. You can easily alleviate the problem by turning the thing 90 degrees so the bosses are on top.

Mine sits at about a 15° angle front to rear to my water goes in the front and out the rear boss. I dropped 50°F at the top of a pull with that little switch.








*Did I mention, I love the car.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by hypothetical at 1:29 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Love the car.
One thing about the PWR intercooler install. Unless you have a pretty big restrictor on the return line the intercooler is not filling completely up. You can easily alleviate the problem by turning the thing 90 degrees so the bosses are on top.

Mine sits at about a 15° angle front to rear to my water goes in the front and out the rear boss. I dropped 50°F at the top of a pull with that little switch.








*Did I mention, I love the car.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by hypothetical at 1:29 PM 4-30-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif smart..
To OP:
Now I want to see vids!!!!!
and I want to see this on top gear! Ill call them for you if you want










_Modified by loxxrider at 4:44 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Mad props man wish I had the patients for something like that... I’m all about instant gratification. 
There are a lot of 1.8t's on here that are in the R6 distroying range

r6's are slow as hell.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_my water goes in the front and out the rear boss. I dropped 50°F at the top of a pull with that little switch.










an often overlooked aspect of water/air coolers
you need the air and water travelling in opposite directions to maximize cooling


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

1st of mant videos to come 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Gu4yreMhk

not great but a start


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

naughty naughty crosing double white lines.. make sure plod dont see this
they may get jealous and impound your lovely motor.
looking sweet


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*

LOL, did you not see the rabbit on the roadside that i avoided.
I love rabbits could not kill one officer


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

must have missed the little critter.








lhd? did'nt notice that before.
uber cool car. must be a great laff


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_naughty naughty crosing double white lines.. make sure plod dont see this
they may get jealous and impound your lovely motor.
looking sweet

What do you mean? He was on the wrong side of the road the ENTIRE time.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

More vids less music!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That thing is hot!!


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_More vids less music!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That thing is hot!!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What do you mean? He was on the wrong side of the road the ENTIRE time.






























lol








I beg to differ


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Love the car.
One thing about the PWR intercooler install. Unless you have a pretty big restrictor on the return line the intercooler is not filling completely up. You can easily alleviate the problem by turning the thing 90 degrees so the bosses are on top.

Mine sits at about a 15° angle front to rear to my water goes in the front and out the rear boss. I dropped 50°F at the top of a pull with that little switch.








*Did I mention, I love the car.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by hypothetical at 1:29 PM 4-30-2008_


Speaking of water to air intercooler stuff- If you have an axial flow heat exchanger like you do, its always best to put the cool water feed downstream, and the hot water return upstream. This provides the greatest average temperature difference between the air being cooled and the cooling water. (cool the cool air with cool water, not hot water), and the hot air with hot water. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (20aeman)*









can you fit a 1.8t in one of these, i thought it had to be a "flat" config?


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (ta1ent)*

Absolutely awesome car.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

tits.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (redeye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redeye* »_
can you fit a 1.8t in one of these, i thought it had to be a "flat" config?

Get a EJ25...that's flat


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

im in love


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

post a vid without music, i want to hear the motor


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

o werd, how did I miss this?
I have been waiting for a vid of this car. 
Lets see more!


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

New vid on you tube.
60 - 145 MPH run 3rd 4th & 5th gears........next one will be 6th at full chat 
On a private test track of course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
I am just about to fit an Aquamist HSF -5 Water/meth kit to the car. i will keep ya posted



_Modified by scooby8272 at 3:22 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (scooby8272)*

Love the sign


----------



## mc716 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR MONSTER VIDEOS NOW ADDED (scooby8272)*

yeah good question.. where is jim jones??


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (brookrock)*

what is the handeling like in this machine


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 1.8 T KIT CAR [email protected] LAST FINALLY DONE (redeye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redeye* »_








can you fit a 1.8t in one of these, i thought it had to be a "flat" config?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4183834


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: (dubbin' on Jlines)*

Imagine putting wheels on a fly and your there


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bwahahaha


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_bwahahaha

Is that good or bad LOL


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol flies are bastards to catch or swat at times to me thats good if the car is like that. now for the flies, i hate them ****ers. I like to freeze them, attach sewing thread to there little heads and let them thaw, then i have a fly on a leash


----------



## scooby8272 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

LOL 
thats sick but really really funny, would love to see a fly on a string


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scooby8272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooby8272* »_LOL 
thats sick but really really funny, would love to see a fly on a string

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUMfT7qXy1k


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUMfT7qXy1k








you really tied a fly up 
that is pretty sick


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin' on Jlines)*

wow, i don't login nearly enough anymore.








it's nice to see it's finally finished. now that i live closer than seattle, i'll have to make a trip up there to see that thing in person, perhaps in the springtime. i'll hit you up in a few months. 
it's always great to meet other dubbers, especially living in europe now. i've been meaning to set up a meeting with rokka since i moved, but i've been too busy.








-travis 


_Modified by inivid at 11:00 AM 1-7-2009_


----------

